# Major Problems with Updates



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

As of early November 2014 updates for Windows 8 I encountered some bad files but managed to get them off my computer. However, I did some research on the net and discovered various other updates reported as bad files from that same batch of updates. Luckily I held back on downloading them. I'm extremely annoyed that Microsoft is obviously sending out those various bad updates. I'm afraid to download load anything from them now. I have a list of all reported bad files that I could find reported for early November. I also have a list of other files I'm not sure about that Microsoft also made available at the same time. Perhaps someone can tell me if any of them are also bad. I also need to know if any of the updates from the bad list have been fixed by Microsoft. I haven't been able to find anything on that.
I'm getting to the point that if this persists I'm switching over to Apple. I've had this sort of thing happen with Microsoft before. I think it's bad business on their part. I haven't even downloaded Windows 8.1 because of so many bad reports. I don't know what to trust anymore! And, now we have Windows 9 coming out next year. I wonder just want kind of disaster that will be??? 
I hope for some new information on what's what with the updates from Microsoft.:banghead:

Here are the lists:

BAD UPDATES ACCORDING TO VARIOUS REPORTS AS OF EARLY NOVEMBER:

Cumulative Security Update Internet Explorer 10
KB3003057

Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Windows 8 & Windows Server 2012 x64-based Systems
KB2978121
also KB2972101

Microsoft NET Framework 4.5, 4.5.1 and 4.5.2 Windows 5 & Windows Server 2012 x64-based Systems
KB2978127

Security Update Windows 8 x64-based Systems
KB2992611
also KB2977292

Update Windows 8 x64-based Systems
KB2976536
KB2981685
KB3008627
KB2998527
KB3008273
KB3003663

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool 
KB890930

UPDATES I COULD NOT FIND ANY INFORMATION ON:

Security Update Internet Explorer Flash Player Windows 8
KB3018943

Security Update Windows 8 x64-based Systems
KB2993958
KB3002885
KB3003743
KB3005607
KB3006226
KB3010788
KB3011780

Update Windows 8 x64-based Systems
KB2995387
KB3000853


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can always switch to linux. 

The thing is, there was some bad updates but they all have been fixed. If you feel you got some, then just to a system restore prior to your problem and try again. 

your info is also a bit out of date, there is no such thing as a windows 9 and there will never be one. if you want to switch to apple, go ahead and purchase a new computer with your apple os, their updating has not been so perfect either and they have far fewer computer models to contend with.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Write down the KB # of the update that failed and Google it, then download the stand alone version https://support.microsoft.com/kb/2976536?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info! 
Perhaps I should have said Windows 10. Isn't that the new version coming out soon?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> As of early November 2014 updates for Windows 8 I encountered some bad files


 You mentioned Windows 8? 
If you are talking about Windows 10, that is still in Beta and is not a final edition yet, so there may be some updates or possibly files that won't work yet.


----------



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

I have one more question regarding downloading those Windows 8 update files -- I'm assuming if I download them individually directly from the Microsoft website so as to get the latest "fixed" updates that none of those I listed in my previous posting here (above) need to be downloaded at the same time? I'm concerned that perhaps one or more of those updates won't allow the computer to function properly unless I download some of the files at the same time. I do prefer downloading the file updates individually so I can tell if there are any problems with the computer right away. However, I'm just not sure if some of those updates only work together. Please advise. Not all of us can know everything about these darn machines. I'm no technician nor do I have a degree in computer science or whatever it is they are calling it nowadays. I've had to learn through trial and error, research, and asking a whole lot of questions in the right places to the right people.
Also I want to mention that I don't download any files written for 8.1 only. I'm very careful to only download files for Windows 8.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you download a stand alone update and install it, if it fails, it will tell you that you need such and such an update to be installed first before this one will work. There are very few of these and it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

Great! Thanks for quick response!


----------

